# MTB RAW - Thurs 5/24/12?



## bvibert (May 22, 2012)

Assuming there's no torrential downpours I'm planning to ride somewhere Thurs, probably Nass at 5ish.


----------



## WoodCore (May 22, 2012)

Might be down for this depending on the weather.


----------



## bvibert (May 22, 2012)

I think the weather is supposed to be decent Thursday, hopefully the ground isn't too wet...


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2012)

Looks pretty good tomorrow weather wise. I'm in for 5ish


----------



## o3jeff (May 23, 2012)

Have fun!


----------



## WoodCore (May 24, 2012)

Can't make it up until around 5:30.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Can't make it up until around 5:30.



Yeah, I don't know why I always think I can make 5:00.  5:30 is much more realistic for me.

I was thinking of sessions, but I'm open to whatever.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2012)

5:30 soccer fields


----------

